# Abandoned Caviler RS



## Battou (Apr 15, 2008)

My Contest entry picture seemed to have a distraction....

I took these before sending the car to it's final resting place. Code enforcement was all over me...I guess having four cars in my front lawn was just asking for trouble...

I stripped all it's emblems and other small useable stuff as well as the wheels, they are far more attractive that what was on the red one and had brand new tires on them so...


----------



## Christina (Apr 15, 2008)

poor car.
looks so unloved.
shame on you!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 15, 2008)

i drive an '89 cavalier.


----------



## Battou (Apr 15, 2008)

Christina said:


> poor car.
> looks so unloved.
> shame on you!



It was in bad shape when I got it, I had planned of fixing it and putting it back on the road but I was being threatend with fines out the wahoo.


----------

